# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Show (NEW) >  Facial Scaring After Beard To Scalp Hair Transplant - What's The Deal?

## tbtadmin

Spencer Kobren Speaks with IAHRS accepted member Dr. Parsa Mohebi about the likelihood of detectable facial scaring after a beard to scalp hair transplant.

----------

